# Altersbestimmung GT Pro Performer



## cleiende (21. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe meinem Sohn ein BMX-Rad beim großen E gekauft, es ist ein altes GT Pro Performer.
Bei der Bestimmung des Alters bin ich mir nicht 100%-ig sicher und hoffe hier auf kundige Hilfe zu stossen:
Rahmennummer ist wie folgt: 
-> rechte Seite des Tretlagers: GE-924
-> linke Seite des Tretlagers: S9LY0424

Das liest sich wie bei meinen anderen GTs nach April 92 als Baujahr, korrekt?
Aber wofür stehen das GE und die andere Kombination?

Bilder vom Rad in meiner Galerie.

Um Kommentaren vorzubeugen: Wenn mein 9-jähriger Sohn daran Gefallen findet gibt es auch ein neues BMX-Rad. Ich kenne die Historie von diesem GT nicht und weiß nicht, was der Rahmen schon alles mitgemacht hat.


----------



## kingmoe (21. August 2005)

Ich bin mal so frei:





Hier wird ein ähnliches als "Mitte 90er" verkauft.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Performer-BM...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hier als 99er

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Performer_W0...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das 99er hat doch dieselben Decals, sehe ich das richtig?!

Hat es ein 1 1/8" oder 1" Steuerrohr?! Ich würde es auch Mitte bis Ende 90er einordnen, anfang 90er sahen die Performer noch anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. August 2005)

@kingmoe
Tja, die Decals sind identisch mit dem angeblichen 99er. Und sie sind die Ersten, keine blassen Stellen/Verfärbungen wo vorher andere Decals gewesen wären.
Aber der Auslöser für das Posting war, daß sich mir die Rahmennnummer nicht erschließt.

Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8".

Auf geht es, mehr Hinweise von der BMX Fraktion?


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (22. August 2005)

Schick mir mal ein Bild, dann sag ich Dir von wann das Ding is!!!!

DAs hier schon als Bild eingestellt ist ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 99er, anfang u. Mitte 90 sahen die Dinger anders aus.

Das Performer gibts ja von GT wie Du vielleicht selber weißt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit, und man hat das Rad durch sämtliche höhen u. tiefen geschickt, mal wurde es als Top-bike verkauft, in ner anderen Zeit schickte man den klassiker als günstiges Einsteigerangebot vorne weg!!

Half alles nix - GT wurde leider trotzdem verkauft   

Die gute alte Zeit von 20" aus Santa Ana California - danke GT wir werden die große Zeit von GT Pro Series Team bikes nie vergessen


----------



## r0sewhite (22. August 2005)

Zum Thema Santa Ana: Noch isses zu haben:
http://www.t-p-design.com/pages/bmx


Grüße, r0sewhite


----------



## cleiende (22. August 2005)

@r0sewhite
Äußerungen zum Thema bitte!
Der Bikemarkt ist in einer anderen Ecke des Forums


----------



## GT-Oldschool (1. September 2005)

Hallo cleiende!

Kennst Du www.vintagebmx.com ?
Hier wird Dir in einem der Foren sicher geholfen... (New-School ?)
Sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber ich denke, es ist 1999 oder 2000 gebaut.

Gruß

Carsten


----------

